# SE Ohio carp lakes



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Anyone have any info they would like to share on good lakes for carp in SE Ohio? It's getting late in the year so it may not help me much until next year, but I thought I'd throw this out there. I have fished Dow for carp quite a bit (I fly fish for them), and find a lot of fish, catch some, but they are all under 3lbs! I don't think I have even seen a carp out there this year over maybe 3-4lbs, even though I may sight cast to 30 fish a night. Does anyone have any info they'd like to share on where I might find some larger fish? The catch is that with fly fishing, I need the fish to be shallow and/or visible so I can sight cast. Any experience with carp on Burr Oak? I know Veto Lake has a lot of carp, but I've never been on it. I may make that trip this weekend. 

Here are a few pics of some recent catches from Dow:





































I'm also kayak fishing for them, obviously. You'd be shocked at how close you can sneak up on a feeding carp in a kayak! I more or less push-pole with my paddle in the shallow flats, and typically never have to cast more than about 20'.


----------



## Buckeyefisher7 (Mar 1, 2011)

Buckeye lake is a little more central ohio but its not too far from that region..very good numbers and some biggins in there to..nice fish by the way


----------



## bmiller (Apr 19, 2011)

Come down to Jackson and fish Hammertown. Its full of big carp and readily take about anything you put in front of them


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

bmiller said:


> Come down to Jackson and fish Hammertown. Its full of big carp and readily take about anything you put in front of them


I was just looking at a lake map for that place, is there any suggested areas or just head for the shallow flats like I generally do everywhere for carp? I see a few good looking spots on the map where I'd expect to find some fish in shallow.

I'm tentatively planning on hitting Veto for the 1st time this weekend.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Drove out to Veto yesterday, even in choppy water for most of the time, I hooked and landed 3 carp on the fly rod. Got some pretty sweet video footage, too. That place was LOADED with fish, and I saw some fish pushing 10lbs. The fish I caught were basically all between 3-6lbs, but it was a great trip. Best local carp outing I have had in a while in terms of non-doinker fish.


----------

